# Releasing/egg-laying dilemma



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

Two of my rescued pigeons, found in different locations about two months ago, are fully recovered and ready for release. I’d been planning to do release them this weekend; however, over the past week the birds suddenly became a couple, and the female has laid the first of what I assume will be two eggs. I feel that these birds have already been confined for too long. Should I go ahead and release them once the hen has laid her second egg, or should I let them sit on the eggs (swapped out for fakes) for the normal period of 18 days or until they lose interest, and then do the release? It seems there are pros and cons either way. On the one hand, I know that when eggs are simply removed and not replaced with fakes, the female will lay again in short order, and that this can lead to calcium deficiency. On the other hand, spending another three weeks in my small bathroom (with other birds) will be stressful for her as well. What is the best course of action in these circumstances? 

I should add that this is the second round of eggs for the female. She laid her first clutch about a month ago (when she was not yet mated), and I decided -- perhaps misguidedly -- to let her sit rather than releasing as planned. She sat for about twenty days before abandoning the effort. I did not expect her to lay again so soon.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

because she will always lay again.. I would give fake eggs..then give her a calcium suppliment while on the fake eggs for about a week..then do the release. or the slow release which ever you are doing.


----------



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot, that's really helpful. Is there a particular calcium supplement you would recommend?

Regarding the release: now that these birds are bonded and presumably won't be seeking out their former mates, how important is it to return them to their original territories -- or one of their original territories, since I will be releasing them together? I doubt there are feeders at either location. In this respect they will be no worse off than most city birds, but I'm wondering if I should try to release them into a flock that is fed regularly. For logistical reasons, it would be difficult for me to do so using a soft release procedure, so probably I shouldn't even consider doing this. But out of curiosity, does a mated pair generally have a better chance of being accepted into a new flock than a single bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

budbird said:


> Thanks a lot, that's really helpful. Is there a particular calcium supplement you would recommend?
> 
> Regarding the release: now that these birds are bonded and presumably won't be seeking out their former mates, how important is it to return them to their original territories -- or one of their original territories, since I will be releasing them together? I doubt there are feeders at either location. In this respect they will be no worse off than most city birds, but I'm wondering if I should try to release them into a flock that is fed regularly. For logistical reasons, it would be difficult for me to do so using a soft release procedure, so probably I shouldn't even consider doing this. But out of curiosity, does a mated pair generally have a better chance of being accepted into a new flock than a single bird?


I would get a calcium syrup at the pigeon supply online..or check local pet stores just in case.

as far as the release goes I do not know if the chances are better if they are a pair.. but IMO finding a flock and releasing there is what I would do esp if these were adults when you got them.. if they were hand raised youngsters when you took them in then I would call them my pets and keep them. but that is me not you..so you do what you think is best for you're birds.


----------



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks. I'm not considering keeping them -- they were adults when I took them in and are both quite feral. The question I have is whether to release them back where I found them (or rather, where I found one of them -- I would probably choose the site where I found the female, as it seems more hospitable in terms of foraging opportunities), or release them into a new flock in a completely different part of town where I know there is a daily feeder. But I wouldn't be able to do a slow introduction into the new flock; it would be a hard release. So that's why I was wondering if it that's a bad idea. Is it best simply to release them back into the flock the female came from, even though food is less plentiful there?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

budbird said:


> Thanks. I'm not considering keeping them -- they were adults when I took them in and are both quite feral. The question I have is whether to release them back where I found them (or rather, where I found one of them -- I would probably choose the site where I found the female, as it seems more hospitable in terms of foraging opportunities), or release them into a new flock in a completely different part of town where I know there is a daily feeder. But I wouldn't be able to do a slow introduction into the new flock; it would be a hard release. So that's why I was wondering if it that's a bad idea. Is it best simply to release them back into the flock the female came from, even though food is less plentiful there?


I think if they had a choice they would pick the place with the most food availible..they are already adults and were when you got them so a slow release IMO is not as needed as if this was a handraised bird.


----------



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

OK, thanks! That's reassuring. These birds have gotten used to stuffing themselves, and I'd like them to be able to continue to do so. The flock with the feeder is large and established, so they will have quite a crowd to contend with, but there is always plenty to go around. In fact, this particular flock gets two feedings a day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Working a lot with ferals...I always release adults from my place because I have food available. The ferals know how to get back to where they came from and when released from my place, know how to get back if they need help or food. Several times, in the last year, I have released adults only to have them return within the hour with their mates. One hen had a surgery to correct a prolapse and I had her for about 6 weeks. She and her mate are nesting on a shelf on the outside of my garage.
I had another 2 that had become a couple while here and after release, the male returned with a different hen.
It's very likely that your rescues have mates out there and will reunite with them rather than stay together.
Were it me, I would wait until the second egg is laid and then release them. They are adults and they know the lay of the land and where to find food.
I wish all of my rehabs were releasable adults.


----------



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

The second egg was laid (and replaced) yesterday. I haven't started the calcium supplement because no local stores carry it -- will have to order. But the birds have been getting red grit the whole time they've been with me. Still worth waiting to do the week of calcium supplementation before release?

The birds' original homes were each about 3 miles away (in different directions) from the well-fed flock. If I released them into the new flock, I guess I would just spread seed, wait for flock to come down and eat for a while, then let my birds out. Does that sound reasonable? I've only ever released birds back to where I found them, and they've always been able to orient themselves immediately. In this situation I'm not sure what to expect. I guess they will either stick around or not! But if not, I hope they will make their way back to where they came from without difficulty.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

budbird said:


> The second egg was laid (and replaced) yesterday. I haven't started the calcium supplement because no local stores carry it -- will have to order. But the birds have been getting red grit the whole time they've been with me. Still worth waiting to do the week of calcium supplementation before release?
> 
> The birds' original homes were each about 3 miles away (in different directions) from the well-fed flock. If I released them into the new flock, I guess I would just spread seed, wait for flock to come down and eat for a while, then let my birds out. Does that sound reasonable? I've only ever released birds back to where I found them, and they've always been able to orient themselves immediately. In this situation I'm not sure what to expect. I guess they will either stick around or not! But if not, I hope they will make their way back to where they came from without difficulty.


three miles is nothing to a pigeon..Im sure both of them are familiar with both areas..esp if food is put down.. pigeons will fly for many many miles to find food and forage, if you did as charis says and release from home, I could bet they would go back to their places they know and perhaps already be part of that flock. but IMO either from you're place or not sounds like they will get fed.


----------



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

Just to clarify: releasing from my place isn't an option, as I live in an apartment building and need to be discreet about my pigeon-rehabbing activities. So having birds return to me would not be good! The flock I'd release them into -- the one that gets fed regularly -- is in a city park. Very different from the streetscape the birds came from, but of course, they must have been all over town. 

I've always thought it was important to put birds back exactly where you found them, but perhaps with adult birds this distinction doesn't mean much: as you say, wherever I release them, they will figure out where they are. For that matter, the place where an ailing bird is found could simply be where she happened to be when she was injured or became too ill to fly. It might be nowhere near (at least, "near" in human terms) her nest or usual foraging ground.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would vote for the park if I was a pigeon.. good luck with it .


----------



## budbird (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------

